# Pedro piranhas .......scam?



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

I was looking around online to see if there where other places to buy piranhas and I happen to run across this site, It has different people saying piranhas and other fish related items. Half way threw the page I see a add from pedro Quoting him as being the largest piranha dealer in USA. Then I look to see who was interesed in his ps and saw two people saying hes a scam. But here everyones been happy with purchasin ps from pedro, and I well be purchasin some too. But if anyone can explain to me this problem might lighten things up. This is no offences to pedro im just curious.

Heres a link where you well be able to find pedros add scrow down about half the page and look for something like "Largest Piranha dealer in United States".

http://www.aquafind.com/boards/boards.php?...rd=aquarist&kw=


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wtih the amount of biz he does here and the name i have seen

these are probably youngins in there early teens that arnt all that mature and feel they

got ripped off cause they killed there fish and are seekin some type of retribution in the wrong way

i seen it a couple times before


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

well I wouldnt question pedro.
He might be, he might have a secret underground passage to his secret place where he has thousands of gallons in tanks, and he breeds a lotta things, so I wouldnt question anyone, if they wanna say they, dont both in correcting them.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Serygo said:


> well I wouldnt question pedro.
> He might be, he might have a secret underground passage to his secret place where he has thousands of gallons in tanks, and he breeds a lotta things, so I wouldnt question anyone, if they wanna say they, dont both in correcting them.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll have what Serygo is having, must be some good stuff, lol :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pedro and ash are very large and respectable dealers.... order from the one thats closer to you


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I got my RBP's from pedro. He is a very respectable dealer. They were all healthy and happy and they arrived on time.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ive never bought from pedro,but sounds to me like he is a good guy

hes only doing business


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I've bought fish from Pedro (and Ash for that matter) in the past and have ZERO complaints about either one of them....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ive ordered twice from pedro and i havent been let down. pedro's a stand up guy and good with customers. but, as the saying goes, "you can't please everybody".


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ive ordered twice from pedro and i havent been let down. pedro's a stand up guy and good with customers. but, as the saying goes, "you can't please everybody".










that is so true


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Look at my fish list and my gallery, I'm a VERY SATISFIED customer. I'll buy from no one but Pedro.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive gotten fish from pedro and ash nothing but the best


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Where is pedros store located?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ive done buisness with pedro twice. but i dont know if i would do business with him again to be perfectly honest. i wont go into details. id go to ash or george. georges place is is pristine condition, and his fish are all perfect. i cant comment on customer service though, since i havent dealt with him. i have visited his shiop and personally saw his fish though, and juding by that, id give him a thumbsup.
ash has great customer service and the quality of fish i recieved from him was great! i never seen his shop personally, but i here he keeps it in great condition.

if i were you id look into ash or george.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I also will second that, 
I only have bought from Pedro, after he shipped my fish that was an inch shy of what I paid for his mouth was injured as well from shipping. I tried to contact Pedro for 2 weeks because I paid for a 5-6" and he gave me a 3-4" that I should have paid 100$ for instead of 150$. He was unreachable and never returned my e-mails or PM's. He also gave me incorrect information on my Irritan.

Not to bad talk anyone but everyone on this forum deserves to know.

I have talked to Ash before about finding me a certain P and he seemed very nice and helpfull and got back to me in less than 1 day. His selection is not as good as the rest but I have never heard a bad thing about him.

ASH > Sharks > Pedro ( MY OPINION, OK TO DISAGREE ) 
I am sure many people here got some beautiful fish from pedro though I know I did.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

donno about pedro but he overcharges on vinny rhombs like you wouldnt believe lol i got a 3-4 for 29$ and george has 5-6" for like 100 (cant remember exact prices)bucks and his 3-4 are what 100?and his 5-6 are 250$ lol c'mon...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

prices for otehr stuff seems ok though


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, after reading all the posts and from the links. I wana give my input about Pedro. I met him before and bought over 13 fishes from him in person and online. Everything was in good shape. Pedro is overall outstanding guy and I dont believe you'll get anything less than what you'd expect. I do know that he's a busy guy and has a lot on his plate. His fishes were okay thats why I have purchased so many off him.

So if you are questioning if he is a scam, then the answer is no. I visited his facility and it's huge like a factory.









He gave me a few good deals and I'd say I was very impressed with his place. The only downside to him is that he's difficult to reach at times. Makes you wana pull your hair out!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Frauds *never* become PFury community sponsors...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i live near george and aquascape, never visited either one yet though... soon


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks like pedro is a good guy to buy from if you ask me. Any buisness will always have a few customers who arent happy. Thats buisness :nod: Cant have the good without the bad


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

pinchy said:


> Where is pedros store located?


 Ramsey N.J.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

pinchy said:


> Where is pedros store located?


 New Jersey


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> ive done buisness with pedro twice. but i dont know if i would do business with him again to be perfectly honest. i wont go into details. id go to ash or george. georges place is is pristine condition, and his fish are all perfect. i cant comment on customer service though, since i havent dealt with him. i have visited his shiop and personally saw his fish though, and juding by that, id give him a thumbsup.
> ash has great customer service and the quality of fish i recieved from him was great! i never seen his shop personally, but i here he keeps it in great condition.
> 
> if i were you id look into ash or george.


 why?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > ive done buisness with pedro twice. but i dont know if i would do business with him again to be perfectly honest. i wont go into details. id go to ash or george. georges place is is pristine condition, and his fish are all perfect. i cant comment on customer service though, since i havent dealt with him. i have visited his shiop and personally saw his fish though, and juding by that, id give him a thumbsup.
> ...


 if you really want to know, PM me. i mean he s a decent guy to buy fish from, just not someone I'D buy fish from.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I don't see any vinny rhom on Geoge's site. I purchased a 7'' yellow rhom from Pedro for $65 and George is selling his 6-7" for $125.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Half way threw the page I see a add from pedro Quoting him as being the largest piranha dealer in USA.


ha thats funny.

I dont know how he figures he is the biggest.









I dont think he is a scammer,people on here like him, but he sold a couple people compressus when they ordered rhoms :nod: never seen george or Ash do that

plus man he is expensive,75$ for a 3-4 irritans,George sells 2-3" for 29$

just do yourself a favor order from Ash, you wont be dissapointed:thumbup:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Frauds *never* become PFury community sponsors...


 I Agree,
ive done buisness with ash and pedro never had a problem.
top notch people on P Fury


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about..







noob


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

jiggy said:


> what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well said.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

I never posted this to make pedro look bad, If he did what people are saying then thats on his part. Im just letting people know what I saw, and I never purchase from him before... thats why im asking. So why dont you shut up and watch what your saying, plus read the thread over again jack @ss.

QUOTE (jiggy @ Aug 15 2004, 10:47 PM) 
what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about.. noob

I never said I knew what his business was like in the first place, im just stateing that someone else said it. You clearly dont know what your talkign about!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

order from whoever you like....find the cheapest you can get,thats all i say


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 noob? you joined one month before him


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jiggy said:


> what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax, Jiggy.. He is a noob who did the right thing by satisfying his curiosities and asking opinions from other members who have delt with him, just to have an idea about his business relations.

But, Judazzz said it best... No way would PFury *EVER* deal with sponsores who are just out to make money. That would just make the site look bad for involving itself with people like that. In my opinion, Pedro runs a business.. and like any other business, there will be people who'll have either good or bad opinions with service. Sometimes some would have personal issues and would do as much as they can to ruin reputations. You need to think about both sides of the issues before making any judgement. Which goes back to why I think this post was created.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

DOES PEDRO HAVE A WEBSITE? IAM INTERESTED IN BUYING A P. tHANKS


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

www.aquascapeonline.com


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I think it's weird how some of you guys can never reach him, because most of the times that Icalled him to order fish he was always there to pick up the phone. If he wasn't, I got a hold of him in the next couple of days. Anyway, I think Pedro has great customer service and excellent p's in my experiences


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> I never posted this to make pedro look bad, If he did what people are saying then thats on his part. Im just letting people know what I saw, and I never purchase from him before... thats why im asking. So why dont you shut up and watch what your saying, plus read the thread over again jack @ss.
> 
> QUOTE (jiggy @ Aug 15 2004, 10:47 PM)
> what kinda dickhead puts up a post like this.. dont f*ck with peoples business if u dont know what the hell ur talkin about.. noob
> ...


then dont make the topic SCAM?!?!? SCAM?!?! SCAM!?!?!.. moron.

if u put up a hotdog stand and someone told me that u sold shitty hotdogs.. i wouldnt go around with a picket sign that says "AZNUNKNOW hotdogs suck?!?!"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jiggy said:


> AzNUnKnOw said:
> 
> 
> > I never posted this to make pedro look bad, If he did what people are saying then thats on his part. Im just letting people know what I saw, and I never purchase from him before... thats why im asking. So why dont you shut up and watch what your saying, plus read the thread over again jack @ss.
> ...


 Chill the f*ck out, dude...









Save your anger for something that matters, or swallow it - whatever you decide, don't post BS like that here.
Oh, and don't call someone a "noob" if you act like one yourself...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

why are u starting sh*t for no reason...this is internet so if you think your hard talk sh*t in person not on the internet which i doubt u will...u have a big mouth and no one really asked for your opinion on how stupid or not this thread was...so if u have nothing useful to say then dont talk at all retard








o sh*t im hardcore now huh jiggy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> why are u starting sh*t for no reason...this is internet so if you think your hard talk sh*t in person not on the internet which i doubt u will...u have a big mouth and no one really asked for your opinion on how stupid or not this thread was...so if u have nothing useful to say then dont talk at all retard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Let it slide, dude - no need to waste any more words on this...
If necessary, Staff will deal with it









I guess you mean well, but remarks like yours more often than not only result in flame fests: no one wants that, right?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

naw im cool...im just saying wut ur saying its stupid but i also mean wut i say but i dont care out of respect for p-fury i wont but im ready


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> naw im cool...im just saying wut ur saying its stupid but i also mean wut i say but i dont care out of respect for p-fury i wont but im ready


 Well, you can make it sound like you're doing me a favor, but in all actuality, you're just doing yourself a favor








There's no need for internet fighting on this board: we won't tolerate that...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> this is internet so if you think your hard talk sh*t in person not on the internet which i doubt u will...


 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
ROTFLMFAO


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

Pedro sent me a smaller size fish than I ordered. BUT that is better than getting no fish at all. AND the fish is healthy, ate 1 hour after I threw him in. "live perch" and has eaten everyday since. I mean who the hell really expects him to measure every damn fish he sells. I am just happy I got the bitch.

I didnt bitch to him about this

he sent the fish the same day I ordered it and spoke with me via email the same day and next couple of days.

hes got my business forever

I have video to email out of the ferocity how this bad mofo eats for anyone interested. He eats within 2 seconds of dropping in live food. with lights on and I could have fifteen people with their eyeballs on the tank. He just doesnt give a f*ck.

when I can afford it I am ordering three more

Pedro THUMBS UP


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry when someone screws me for 90$ I think everyone on this forum should know. Expecially when my fish has damage and I can't reach the man who sold me him.

He is in no way a scam, but he is not my first choice.

even though my irritan is the nicest one I have ever seen


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

i ordered a bunch of caribes and rb s from pedro and everything went smoothly, he even called me to make sure they came in the day they were supposed to be delivered and that they were all ok. So i have good words to say, but i was wondering why is it that josh/clay the administrators at predatoryfish hat him so much, what in the world could he have done?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

like Chromflames said "he can't measure every fish". I ordered a 5-6'' xingu and he sent me a 7''. That was to my benefit. When he forgot to send out my order, he gave me 2 free baby highback.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Moderator should close this thread!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Ya, close this thread..... Thanks to all that had opions to this thread and for those with negaitive attitues, GROW UP! out of the blue (jiggy)?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> Ya, close this thread..... Thanks to all that had opions to this thread and for those with negaitive attitues, GROW UP! out of the blue (jiggy)?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Well i have bought 9 fish from Pedro so far,and with the exception of 1 (wich was replaced within 1 day,and Pedro payed the shipping fee on the replacement fish) they have all been in excellent health and a few times the fish were larger than i ordered,no i'm not on his payroll just a very satisfied customer who will continue to do bussiness with Pedro for as long as i keep P's.Also Pedro is the only sponser here who will use U.P.S,overnight,the fish always arrives the next day at roughly the same time,all the time.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No problems here ........When I first started My orders came from Pedro .......
I think we ordered like 13 fish overall from him .......the first couple times ...
He has good service


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Pedro does good business







. Recently picked up 8 RBP's from him and they were delivered all living







.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Moderator should close this thread!


 I thought I closed this earier..







Guess I signed off before hitting the "ADD" button.

Well since everyone had given their opinions, good or bad, I suggest that business relations, all comes down to you.

And now.. this thread is


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

is it closed ? testing 123


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i did a group buy, and all i can say is , hes got the skillz to pay the billz when it comes to packing, our fish got stuck in a warehouse, and were in bags for almost 4 days, althought we did loose some, the vast majority of the shipment survived,

i would definetly do biz with him again if i lived in teh states, for me im goint withc, www.dontgointhewater.com, just becuase im a canadian and would save alot in border fees


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I can't believe I actually took the time to read this thread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree Frank :laugh:

Im going to close this. If you have a problem with any of the sponsors adress it in their forum or send a pm to staff. Until I get something negative about pedro he is ok in my book and has suplied me with a few beautiful fish.


----------

